# Für Read Zugriff auf Server signieren?



## freakmann2000 (31. Jan 2007)

Hallo, Leute!

Mein Applet möchte eine Wav-Datei nicht lesen, weil es meint, keinen read-Zugriff zu haben. Wie ich aus anderen Posts erfahren zu haben meine, muss man für solche Experimente den Kram signieren?
Das ist mir ehrlich gesagt etwas viel aufwand un meiner Meiung nach unsinnig, oder?
Read Zugriff serverseitig? was kann denn da passieren? Ausserdem liest er gifs ohne Probleme...

Vielen Dank, Leute
Sören


----------



## L-ectron-X (31. Jan 2007)

Poste mal deine Fehlermeldung, ehe wir uns hier in irgendwas "verrennen".


----------



## freakmann2000 (31. Jan 2007)

Hier ist sie:

http://www.soerenskleinewelt.de/Doppler.jar!/Krankensound.wav
Error while running applet.
java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.io.FilePermission http:\www.soerenskleinewelt.de\Doppler.jar!\Krankensound.wav read)
	at java.security.AccessControlContext.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkRead(Unknown Source)
	at java.io.FileInputStream.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at Wave.headerload(Wave.java:30)
	at SoundAusgabe.setWave(SoundAusgabe.java:76)
	at MyClass.setup(MyClass.java:30)
	at processing.core.PApplet.handleDisplay(PApplet.java:1244)
	at processing.core.PGraphics.requestDisplay(PGraphics.java:564)
	at processing.core.PApplet.run(PApplet.java:1413)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.io.FilePermission http:\www.soerenskleinewelt.de\Doppler.jar!\Krankensound.wav read)
	at java.security.AccessControlContext.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkRead(Unknown Source)
	at java.io.FileInputStream.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at Wave.headerload(Wave.java:30)
	at SoundAusgabe.setWave(SoundAusgabe.java:76)
	at MyClass.setup(MyClass.java:30)
	at processing.core.PApplet.handleDisplay(PApplet.java:1244)
	at processing.core.PGraphics.requestDisplay(PGraphics.java:564)
	at processing.core.PApplet.run(PApplet.java:1413)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)

Ich checks halt nicht, wieso dieser Zugriff beschränkt ist.
Und ich will auch nicht, dass man gefragt wird, ob mein blödes kleines Applet bei einem auch laufen darf. Ist doch kein Schwerverbrecher, der Kleine!
Bis denne
Sören


----------



## L-ectron-X (31. Jan 2007)

Sieht so aus, als wenn du versuchst, die Audiodatei mit der verkehrten Methode einzulesen.
Zeige auch dazu bitte mal den passenden Code.


----------



## freakmann2000 (31. Jan 2007)

Das ist nicht so einfach...
Ich mach das im Prinzip zu Fuß mit meiner eigenen Klasse, um die Kontrolle über die einzelnen Audio-Samples zu haben.
(Das Ding hab ich geschrieben, als ich noch nicht wirklich Ahnung von Java hatte und ist sehr unübersichtlich)

was ich aber sagen kann, ist, dass ich einen FileInputStream benutze, ungefähr so: 

```
FileInputStream ein=new FileInputStream(new File(getResource(Krankensound.wav).getFile()));
```
Sollte ich da vielleicht anstatt mit getResource() mit getResourceAsStream() rangehen?
Ich probiers mal.
Ich hoffe, das reicht an Info?
Tschö
Sören


----------



## L-ectron-X (31. Jan 2007)

OK, da haben wir schon dein Problem:
In Applets werden Audiodateien mit Applet-eigenen Methoden eingelesen.

Also schau dir dazu mal folgende Methoden an:
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/applet/Applet.html#getAudioClip(java.net.URL)
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/applet/Applet.html#newAudioClip(java.net.URL)

Codebeispiele dazu finden sich auch hier im Forum.


----------



## freakmann2000 (31. Jan 2007)

Das Ding ist, dass ich die Wiedergabe aber noch manipulieren möchte und dazu meine Klasse brauche. Mit den Methoden, die mir AudioClip bietet, kann ich nicht so viel anfangen...
Geht das nicht, dass eine andere Klasse auf die Resource zugreift?
Kann doch nicht so schwierig sein.
Vielen dank aber
Sören


----------



## freakmann2000 (31. Jan 2007)

Hab ich eigentlich erwähnt, dass das Ding natürlich in Eclipse läuft?
Nicht, dass das unter den Tisch fällt...
Gute Nacht


----------



## freakmann2000 (31. Jan 2007)

Also:
Mit getResourceAsStream() funktioniert es!!!

Wenn man nicht so blöd ist und den Stream schliesst und danach wieder lesen will...
Man sollte ausserdem nachts Programmieren verbieten...
Viele Grüße

Sören


----------

